# Do You Enjoy "Blood Sports"?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2014)

I have zero tolerance of any blood sports, or for the people who enjoy them.  I only know what I've seen in movies, documentaries and TV shows, not first-hand experience at all.

I don't care if it's a cock-fight, dog-fight, or whatever...I despise anything that is abusive to animals and I think that the people who enjoy participating in these exhibitions should be punished to the fullest extent of the law.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 20, 2014)

I feel the same as you Seabreeze.  I saw the results of some Pits that I know were used for fighting when I worked in the clinic.  For a while the owner brought several in at different times to get patched up.  They would be covered in mud and bleeding to various degrees.  He claimed they would get loose and get in fights with others that were chained, yeah right. Those dogs were so grateful to be attended to and cleaned up and not one of them ever gave the first hint of being aggressive to people.  I really felt sorry for them, but the vet said he knew the guy, had been to his place and believed his stories.  WTF?  The guy had a lot of money, so I guess at least he got brownie points for taking care of the dogs and not just taking them out back and shooting them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, the vet is not going to admit suspicion unless he's willing to take formal action against that guy I imagine...plus was probably making some big bucks to treat the dog's wounds.  I've seen some horrible shows about Pitbull fighting on Animal Planet, my heart really goes out to the 'bait' dogs.   I tell you, I could not even be a distant friend of someone who was doing that.  People can be so heartless, it get angry and cry whenever I see something like that.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 20, 2014)

_*The one blood sport that really upsets me is the bulls watching them being slaughtered slowly by the Matador or whatever they call themselves, it should be stopped, and so should all the other blood sports, but how do you stop the Bastards that run them*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, if by "blood sport" you mean exclusively with animals then yes, I agree fully - they should be banned.

If you're talking humans fighting, then I would be hypocritical by way of my training to say ban it, but I _really_ don't like the MMA (Mixed Martial Arts) fights that have taken the martial arts world by storm. 

You start off with arrogant, steroid-laden, tattooed punks and you often end up with a blood bath. That's not my idea of sport, and it definitely isn't my idea of martial arts. I've even lost a lot of potential money writing for MMA sites and magazines because I disagree so strongly with the philosophy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2014)

Years ago someone we knew had some Faces of Death videos, that I watched just out of curiosity...had enough of that, sickened me really.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 20, 2014)

SeaBreeze:  





> plus was probably making some big bucks to treat the dog's wounds.



Bingo!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2014)

Follow the money, huh OG. :dollar:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm all for it!  Should be more of it.  But it needs to be tidied up and restricted to matches between highranking military types and the Politicans who send others out to indulge in blood sports dressed as war.  
I'd have paid big ticket money to watch Dubya and Osama go at with maces in a cage.

Animal fights I don't consider 'sport'.  If they make their own arrangements and do it because they don't agree on something then fine. But human instigation is beyond the pale.  That ain't sport. That's savagery in the audience and a highly suspect mental attitude in the 'owners'.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2014)

And some of those people have very young children in the home watching these animal fights, just think how these kids minds work by the time they're teens and adults.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

A journo once commented that society was becoming 'brutalized.'  Good word for it.  Kids raised with that as part of their 'normal' world would sure qualify.  I don't hold with them being raised in Bambiland either,  but what's the natural 'blood, fang and claw' of nature and what's pure human 'brutality' are two totally different things.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

No.
They appear to be 'indulged' in by people whose IQ is lower than their animals....


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 21, 2014)

Any animals fighting makes me sick. Humans can be a really demented bunch if you ask me. Dog fights, cock fight, bear baiting, or whatever they call it, they remove the teeth from bears and then chain them up and have dogs attack them. I can't remember what countries this goes on in, and I am not going to google to find out.

If humans willing want to beat crappola out of each other, go for it. I won't watch that either. But at least they have a choice in the matter. What gives humans a right to torture and kill animals for fun. What a sick world. Bastards!


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 21, 2014)

No, no, and no----------------


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 21, 2014)

_*What about the barbaric slaughter by the Japanese of all those beautiful dolphins, they should hang their heads in shame*_


----------



## Pappy (Jan 21, 2014)

Just watched Blackfish the other night. They had to murder a few Orcas in order to catch a few for places like Sea World. 
No to blood sports with animals.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 21, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*What about the barbaric slaughter by the Japanese of all those beautiful dolphins, they should hang their heads in shame*_



I was agreeing with everyone up til now, Jillaroo. I catch and eat fish, I also eat both wild and domestic animals. That is not the same as the blood sports we are talking about. Dolphins are beautiful but so are other animals we eat.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Years ago someone we knew had some Faces of Death videos, that I watched just out of curiosity...had enough of that, sickened me really.




I saw those too.

i don't like any blood sport or anything when an animal is abused and can't even watch or read the news when they show a starving animal.  Just seeing a dead animal on the side of the road ruins my whole day.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 21, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*What about the barbaric slaughter by the Japanese of all those beautiful dolphins, they should hang their heads in shame*_


I agree.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 21, 2014)

Can we get back to the real blood sports besides animals?

Humans have blood sport too like NHL Hockey,kickboxing, "cage fighter" that they call Mixed-Martial-Arts.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 21, 2014)

You bet Davey, if dumb 'ole humans want to beat the crap out of each other..go for it folks. 

We certainly have enough people doing it anyway and it's not even connected to any kind of sport.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 21, 2014)

Definition of boxing:

Two people trying to knock each others brains out and neither has any.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone who indulges in or watches any kind of blood "sport" is not completely civilized. IMO


----------



## That Guy (Jan 21, 2014)

Disgusted by people using animal fights for sport and entertainment.  Yet, for some strange reason I enjoy boxing.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 30, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have zero tolerance of any blood sports, or for the people who enjoy them.  I only know what I've seen in movies, documentaries and TV shows, not first-hand experience at all.
> 
> I don't care if it's a cock-fight, dog-fight, or whatever...I despise anything that is abusive to animals and I think that the people who enjoy participating in these exhibitions should be punished to the fullest extent of the law.  What are your thoughts?



Absolutely not.  I agree with you.  
I don't even like the human variety of 'blood sports,' such as boxing, wrestling, etc.


----------



## SpicyTweed (Aug 30, 2017)

No, No, No to any kind of blood sports!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 30, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, the vet is not going to admit suspicion unless he's willing to take formal action against that guy I imagine...plus was probably making some big bucks to treat the dog's wounds.  I've seen some horrible shows about Pitbull fighting on Animal Planet, my heart really goes out to the 'bait' dogs.   I tell you, I could not even be a distant friend of someone who was doing that.  People can be so heartless, it get angry and cry whenever I see something like that.



My vet would have reported him in a heartbeat.  She has zero tolerance for that kind of thing and is involved in various activities to stop the abuse. 

I think that anyone who participates in any way in dog fighting should be punished to the fullest extent of the law, and maybe then some.

My Bonnie is a rescued pitbull/staffordshire terrier and she is the sweetest thing in the world and the idea that someone hurt her on purpose makes me so mad I can barely stand it.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 30, 2017)

That Guy said:


> Disgusted by people using animal fights for sport and entertainment.  Yet, for some strange reason I enjoy boxing.



Well, at least the humans consent to being beaten and injured.  The dogs don't have that option.


----------



## Trade (Aug 30, 2017)

My oldest son wrestled in High School and College and went on to do comparatives in the Army, so I have an interest in that. I'm talking about Freestyle like they do in the Olympics and Scholastic style that is done in High School and College, not the WWF garbage. I don't care much for the Greco-Roman. I must have been to hundreds of his matches and I've seen the inside of half the High School gyms in Florida because he wrestled USA Freestyle in the off season. I gotta say though that that style of wrestling, while very demanding on the participants, is extremely boring to watch unless your own kid is out there on the mat. I don't think I'd call that a blood sport. There is very little blood involved.


----------



## Lara (Aug 30, 2017)

Did you ever hear of "The Mat Corner"? A wrestling equipment supply catalog...collegiate freestyle type wrestling. And for the sake of staying on topic, I abhor "Blood Sports". I didn't even want to type it just now. Ick


----------



## IKE (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm against any sort of animal 'Blood Sports' but Pro Boxing is another matter.

I haven't kept up with Pro Boxing for many years but I used to love to watch Muhammad Ali, "Float like a butterfly and sting like a bee".


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 30, 2017)

No, none of any description, animal or human.


----------



## Granny B. (Aug 30, 2017)

Absolutely no blood sports, and that includes hunting, fox hunts, terriers killing rats for fun etc., and even fishing in some cases.  I'm also not a fan of horse racing, dog racing because many of those animals are treated pretty badly as well.  No sports of any kind that involve the suffering of animals.  Now if people want to bash each other for the fun of it like boxing, hockey, football, etc. I guess it's a personal choice.  

Thank goodness the opinion here seems unanimous, but I won't read any of the posts here that gave sickening details.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2017)

I was mainly talking about blood sports that involve animals, who have no say in their participation, like dog fighting, cock fights, bull fighting, etc.  I have no problem with professional wrestling, boxing or MMA matches, those people are willingly in the sport and have the freedom to choose.  When I was young I went to some professional wrestling matches, was fun at the time.


----------



## Trade (Aug 30, 2017)

Lara said:


> Did you ever hear of "The Mat Corner"? A wrestling equipment supply catalog...collegiate freestyle type wrestling.



Can't say that I have. It's been 25 years. When my son was in High School I had just come out of a nasty divorce and was broke and in debt. It was hard enough to come up with the money for wrestling shoes. I couldn't even afford to get him a Letterman's jacket. They were about $150 bucks back then. So he was captain of the wrestling team his senior year and didn't have a Letterman's jacket. I felt bad about that.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 30, 2017)

Unfortunately we humans have a long history of brutality to ourselves and our fellow creatures - e.g. Rome's infamous Colosseum. Though I do take martial arts (TKD) it's not so I can kick the stuffing out of someone; it's intended to enable me to defend myself long enough to get away from an attacker - plus I love the forms (poomse). The way humans treat our fellow creatures is horrifying. They don't seem to get it that animals feel pain and many other emotions. The worst offenders are the so-called sport killers or those who kill for profit on animal parts (e.g.rhino horns and elephant tusks)


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 30, 2017)

I am opposed to animal torture in any form.

I am a big fan of boxing.


----------



## beneDictus (Aug 31, 2017)

Yep...And what about the annual baby fur seal ''Harvest'' in Canada...? It was supposed to have been banned. Did this ever happen...? If it didn`t...remind me to discontinue promoting Canada as THE trendiest place to visit...!!


----------



## beneDictus (Aug 31, 2017)

IKE said:


> I'm against any sort of animal 'Blood Sports' but Pro Boxing is another matter.
> 
> I haven't kept up with Pro Boxing for many years but I used to love to watch Muhammad Ali, "Float like a butterfly and sting like a bee".
> 
> ...


----------



## beneDictus (Sep 1, 2017)

beneDictus said:


> Yep...And what about the annual baby fur seal ''Harvest'' in Canada...? It was supposed to have been banned. Did this ever happen...? If it didn`t...remind me to discontinue promoting Canada as THE trendiest place to visit...!!


   The Harp seals, i meant to say...


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2017)

Cassius Clay  ( Muhammad Ali )    May have been a good boxer  but he was too cowardly to fight for his own country

conveniently staying out of the fighting  military  ranks.  And, what's with this  Muhammad  business?  Is he a  muslim ?


----------



## grahamg (Sep 1, 2017)

*You wouldn't have said that to his face.........*



Falcon said:


> Falcon wrote:
> "Cassius Clay  ( Muhammad Ali )    May have been a good boxer  but he was too cowardly to fight for his own country
> 
> conveniently staying out of the fighting  military  ranks.  And, what's with this  Muhammad  business?  Is he a  muslim ?"




Interesting that you use the name the man himself described as his "slave name".

As far as him being a coward goes, how many of us would have been brave enough to step into a professional boxing ring just once in our lives, not the number of times he did, and probably damaged his brain as a result ultimately. Didn't he also make a comment about no Vietcong ever using racist language against him, as justification for his stance on the Vietnam war?

All a bit off topic of course , but so far as that goes, I'm a bit surprised with so many US based forum members who will no doubt be advocates of gun ownership, that hunting hasn't received more support here.


----------



## beneDictus (Sep 3, 2017)

Uh...fighting for his country....? Why...? Was the United States in danger of being invaded...by a foreign power...?!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 3, 2017)

No, I don't like blood sports of any kind......man or animals.

Especially don't like hunting, I've seen too many that truck in animals on a ranch with high fences all for profit off the hunters that kill and mount their trophies on the wall so they can 
bragg about what a big man that are.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 3, 2017)

*There are other aspects to consider*



Jackie22 said:


> Jackie wrote:
> "No, I don't like blood sports of any kind......man or animals.
> 
> Especially don't like hunting, I've seen too many that truck in animals on a ranch with high fences all for profit off the hunters that kill and mount their trophies on the wall so they can
> bragg about what a big man that are."




"Bragging apart", I'd like to suggest there are some aspects of hunting you maybe haven't considered.

Those who take part in pheasant shoots in the UK point out that the life those pheasants get before they are shot for their meat is far better "welfare wise" than any caged or even barn fed or "pen housed" bird, which so many of us consume every day.

My own grandfather was questioned about "blood sports" or at least shooting foxes in the UK (on a regional tv show) back in the 1960's, when he was in his 70s and had hunted all his life. His response to the questioner was to ask them why no one was considering the plight of his "free range" hens being killed by the foxes, and having lived through two world wars when the threat Britain might have been starved into submission by Hitler's submarine fleet sinking shipping bringing food to the UK, you can imagine his understand of these matters might have be different than yours. My grandfather went on to live until he was 97yrs of age, and shot six foxes afteer he was ninety, and those like my own daughter who might feel he was wrong to do so, are now so detached from rural life, or any understanding of farming necessities I'd question the validity or importance of their opinions   .


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm sure that is so in the UK.....not too many years ago someone brought in bags of live quail and released on the land across the road from me for hunting...one little family of quail came in my yard for a while...but around here the fire ants will destroy most baby birds and rabbits on the ground.


----------

